# Member gone..



## GA DAWG (Mar 30, 2009)

Carabrook lost his fight today after his stroke 5 weeks ago..His wife Lynn wants to thank eveyone for their thoughts,prayers and emails.. Please remember her in your prayers..Rest in peace Roger..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2009)

May he enjoy the happy hunting grounds in the sky.  Prayer sent for his family and friends who remain..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2009)

My regrets to his Family.


----------



## love the woods (Mar 30, 2009)

prayers sent for the family, and friends.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Godspeed Roger, happy hunting in the eternal forest 

Prayers for Lynn and the family


----------



## tuffdawg (Mar 30, 2009)

Awful news. My heart and prayers go out to lynn.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 30, 2009)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## secondseason (Mar 30, 2009)

Our condolences to the family!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers for the family of a great man.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Prayers sent.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers for the family, RIP Carabrook


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 30, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> So sorry to hear. Prayers sent.



Did'nt know the man, but it's still sad to hear when people are struggling with pain, especially emotional pain.
My prayers, too.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Spent quite a bit of time chatting with him about their hunting adventures.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers for comfort to the family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2009)

Very sad news. Our prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so sorry Lynn, if there is ANYTHING I can do don't hesitate to call me.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers for the family


----------



## jmharris23 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this! You and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers to the family.  He'll be missed.

Hoss


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 30, 2009)

May he rest in peace with our father.


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 30, 2009)

Praying for the family.


----------



## bearpugh (Mar 30, 2009)

god bless, real nice guy.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## messenger (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, prayers  sent...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 30, 2009)

Terrible news. Prayers for Carabrook and his family tonight.


----------



## cmghunter (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers added for the family


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news...I never met Roger but I could tell what a great person he was just by his posts and Pm's on here..


----------



## Lorri (Mar 30, 2009)

Awe such sad news.  Didn't know him personally but have heard what awesome people Roger and Lynn are and how they would help members on this forum out.  Prayers for Lynn and the rest of the family.


----------



## LJay (Mar 30, 2009)

Good bye old friend!! May the Moose hunting be ideal over there!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers to the family.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 30, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> So sorry to hear the news...I never met Roger but I could tell what a great person he was just by his posts and Pm's on here..



Agreed! Always enjoyed his posts and regret not getting the opportunity to meet him in person. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 30, 2009)

oh no.... I'm so sorry to hear this... if there is anything I can do, I am just a short way from you, please let me know... 
Kerri


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Mar 30, 2009)

Top Shelf Fellow, Roger Was !

My best friend and favorite Coon Hunter.

Prayers of Lynn and the family. WE gonna miss this fellow!

Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 30, 2009)

He will be missed.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## tig (Mar 30, 2009)

roger was a good man sorry for his passing


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 30, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## DOXIELADY (Mar 31, 2009)

So sad,may the lord comfort his family and friends during this sorrowful  time


----------



## bad mojo (Mar 31, 2009)

I am deeply saddend. i now have lost 2 freinds in less than a week and have one hanging by a thread. god bless carabrook  i know he,s huntin the honey hole tonite. prayers are sent for Miss Lynn and family if any one knows Bill  who owns the COON DEN in ohio he had a heart attack and a stroke and is not doing well . please add him to your prayers t.y.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 31, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 31, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. He was a goodun! Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear of their loss.. Prayers sent.


----------



## Hammer Creek (Mar 31, 2009)

my prayers to the family


----------



## Sargent (Mar 31, 2009)

I chatted with him in the old chat room.  Great guy with a great attitude from what little I could gather.

My prayers go out to his wife and family.

GS


----------



## JD (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers sent to the family...


----------



## Jasper (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 31, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## creekbender (Mar 31, 2009)

prayers sent for the family


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 31, 2009)

Very sad news. Please pass along my condolences to family and friends. May God Bless them.


----------



## Robk (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about Roger.  Will the funeral be held here or in canada?

Prayers from the Kelley Family.

r


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 31, 2009)

Praying for God's comfort for the family.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 31, 2009)

prayers to Lynn and family!


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for everyone.


----------



## K80 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hate to hear this, I enjoyed chatting with Roger in the old chat room.  If there is anything I can do to help let me know as yall are not far from my parents house.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 1, 2009)

prayers sent for his family
Sad news, he seemed like a fine fellow.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 1, 2009)

My heart and prayers go out to Lynn and her family for the loss of carabrook.  May he rest in peace.  God bless.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 1, 2009)

Robk said:


> Sorry to hear that about Roger.  Will the funeral be held here or in canada?
> 
> Prayers from the Kelley Family.
> 
> r


 I dont know..Soon as someone tells me..I'll get it on here..


----------



## tcward (Apr 1, 2009)

My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to talk to him in the chat room a good bit.  I hate to hear of his passing.

Cara, God be with ya brother!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Carabrook lost his fight today after his stroke 5 weeks ago..His wife Lynn wants to thank eveyone for their thoughts,prayers and emails.. Please remember her in your prayers..Rest in peace Roger..



Dawg, never knew the man but all the crap we've taken on here together fightin for hound dogs I feel like Ive known you 1/2 my life.  I'm sorry for your loss.  God Bless.


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIP Roger You will surely be missed,He taught me alot about coonhunting


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Carabrook lost his fight today after his stroke 5 weeks ago..His wife Lynn wants to thank eveyone for their thoughts,prayers and emails.. Please remember her in your prayers..Rest in peace Roger..



May God give Roger's wife and his family comfort,and for Roger - peace forever.In Jesus' name,
Amen


----------

